# Update on Lochore



## Fisherman (Jan 15, 2022)

I visited Lochore on Thursday and had a chat with the park manager.
There are now signs stating no overnight parking, but I have been assured that there is no problems with us spending one or two nights in the carpark,
due to the stop over/Aire being closed this winter.
Ian has asked that if we do stay overnight to park next to the chemical waste point, which is open for use.
Ian also asked for a donation of £5 per night for parking and use of chemical waste point, and fresh water.
I used the chemical waste point, and left £5 in the donation post outside the office.
You can either pay cash or online by scanning the QR code then following instructions.
There is no grey water waste at present but plans are afoot to offer this facility in future.
They plan to offer their facilities all year round from next year, and tighten up on certain issues due to misbehaviour of some idiots.
They are considering installation of an ANPR barrier to improve security.
Once in place pre payment will be required before stop overs.


----------



## The laird (Jan 15, 2022)

All for it he deserves all the support we can give as he has been fighting our corner for latterly years now
he did say all of the above would take p,ace this ( again true to his word) I for one will stop there in the next few weeks to help the cause and get the mandatory Chinese delivery
anyone for a wee get together?


----------



## rabW (Jan 16, 2022)

Sounds like a useful stopover, thanks.


----------



## The laird (Jan 16, 2022)

rabW said:


> Sounds like a useful stopover, thanks.


Rab it is  spot on mate


----------



## The laird (Jan 16, 2022)

Stopping off this pm to service the van not stay but will drop a fiver in as a goodwill gesture


----------



## The laird (Jan 16, 2022)

Here's a few snaps of Lochore this day
deed done and donated so mind guys let's help them by dropping in some dosh and we will all benefit from it thanks


----------



## STEALTH (Jan 16, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I visited Lochore on Thursday and had a chat with the park manager.
> There are now signs stating no overnight parking, but I have been assured that there is no problems with us spending one or two nights in the carpark,
> due to the stop over/Aire being closed this winter.
> Ian has asked that if we do stay overnight to park next to the chemical waste point, which is open for use.
> ...


thanks  fisherman for info next time around  that area of lochore will stopover looks very good place  and make a donation


----------

